
Medieval door believed to be the inspiration for Tolkien's entrance to Moria - DoreenMichele
https://twitter.com/historylvrsclub/status/985815807098806272?s=20
======
masonic
There's no supporting reference given, and this doesn't resemble Tolkien's
description in the slightest in size, shape, or appearance of materials. The
door in the film corresponds much better.

See:
[http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/Doors_of_Durin](http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/Doors_of_Durin)

